# Nick K's Marine Raider Prep



## CommDog (Apr 17, 2018)

Just started Nick Koumalatsos's 12 week Marine Raider Prep to better prepare for A&S in about a year hopefully. Just seeing the results I can get from his program. I will post progress reports on this thread about how the program is and, my results.


----------



## TheFujiKing (Apr 30, 2018)

How have you felt so far? Is it difficult to time manage this program while doing a full work week/going to the field?


----------



## CommDog (Apr 30, 2018)

It's a good program so far just wish it had more endurance type workouts but I usually just add more cardio after. For me it's not too hard to manage since I usually get off at 1600 then workout, but we just got back from the field so it's pretty relaxed for me right now.


----------



## TheFujiKing (Apr 30, 2018)

Ah good to hear! Train hard and do something great, I'd like to hear how your progress goes


----------



## CommDog (Apr 30, 2018)

TheFujiKing said:


> Ah good to hear! Train hard and do something great, I'd like to hear how your progress goes


Appreciate it, I will do an update on the program once I finish week 6.


----------



## ShipsTaxKilo (Jun 17, 2018)

I just started week 6. It was hard adjusting to it during the first week or so (I’m more of a swimmer/distance runner so the lifting was a break off). I started, weighing around 155 and I’m now at 167 and I definitely feel stronger. Overall, it’s been great. 

 I’ll add that consistently foam rolling multiple times a day as well as good nutrition and hydration has helped immensely with it being hot as shit outside. 

 Anyone else making progress with this?


----------



## ScubaAnon (Sep 6, 2018)

ShipsTaxKilo said:


> I just started week 6. It was hard adjusting to it during the first week or so (I’m more of a swimmer/distance runner so the lifting was a break off). I started, weighing around 155 and I’m now at 167 and I definitely feel stronger. Overall, it’s been great.
> 
> I’ll add that consistently foam rolling multiple times a day as well as good nutrition and hydration has helped immensely with it being hot as shit outside.
> 
> Anyone else making progress with this?



I’m curious, do you feel that this program has taken away from cardio or endurance capabilities?


----------



## ShipsTaxKilo (Sep 27, 2018)

Yes and as a result, I added some interval runs and longer slower runs as well. Tailor it to your needs, there is no one size fits all.


----------



## CupCake (Dec 4, 2019)

Did you ever complete the program or go to A&S? Do you have any results to share?


----------



## ShipsTaxKilo (Dec 4, 2019)

CupCake said:


> Did you ever complete the program or go to A&S? Do you have any results to share?


I went to A&S but I was not selected. I later attended an SFRE and didn’t get picked up there either but they gave me a little more feedback than I got after A&S.

After those two experiences and where I’m at now, I’d say take a REAL HARD look at who you are and work on your FLAWS before you make the decision to drop a package man. Being a physical stud is not the only thing you should focus on.

As for Raider Prep, it works. Just do as it says and you will be physically ready. Hope this helps.


----------



## CupCake (Dec 5, 2019)

ShipsTaxKilo said:


> I went to A&S but I was not selected. I later attended an SFRE and didn’t get picked up there either but they gave me a little more feedback than I got after A&S.
> 
> After those two experiences and where I’m at now, I’d say take a REAL HARD look at who you are and work on your FLAWS before you make the decision to drop a package man. Being a physical stud is not the only thing you should focus on.
> 
> As for Raider Prep, it works. Just do as it says and you will be physically ready. Hope this helps.


I got my hands on his PT plan and I felt like doing almost exclusively sprints for running wasnt going to transfer over well but I could very well be wrong, do you feel like it was enough to make you prepared physically?
That's what I've heard from other people too, focus on being a good person not just a PT stud.


----------



## ShipsTaxKilo (Dec 7, 2019)

CupCake said:


> I got my hands on his PT plan and I felt like doing almost exclusively sprints for running wasnt going to transfer over well but I could very well be wrong, do you feel like it was enough to make you prepared physically?
> That's what I've heard from other people too, focus on being a good person not just a PT stud.


This was already addressed earlier in the thread (attention to detail is something you’ll be hammered for if you lack it).


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 7, 2019)

ShipsTaxKilo said:


> I went to A&S but I was not selected. I later attended an SFRE and didn’t get picked up there either but they gave me a little more feedback than I got after A&S.





ShipsTaxKilo said:


> As for Raider Prep, it works. Just do as it says and you will be physically ready. Hope this helps.


Since you were not selected, kindly let the Green Tagged members of the site offer any advice on what will or will not help someone be ready.  That is what members come here for, and we have plenty or Raiders and Recon here to offer that tutelage. 



ShipsTaxKilo said:


> This was already addressed earlier in the thread (attention to detail is something you’ll be hammered for if you lack it).


If you could let the Staff offer any necessary corrections, that would be great.  While likely not your intent, you comment came across rather douchey.  You've been registered here since 2015, this might be a good time to get yourself vetted so when you do have something to say folks know that you are speaking from experience.


----------



## ShipsTaxKilo (Dec 7, 2019)

Solid. Didn’t mean anything negative by it, only wanted to direct attention to what I said earlier about the prep guide.


----------



## CupCake (Dec 7, 2019)

ShipsTaxKilo said:


> This was already addressed earlier in the thread (attention to detail is something you’ll be hammered for if you lack it).


I understand where you're coming from, I just wanted to know if he felt the running specifically was enough. I dont want to go too much into detail since I paid a good chunk of change for it and Nick wouldn't like it if I spoiled his training program here.

He said that it worked and that made me want to buy it, and now that I'm personally looking at it, the lack of certain distance/endurance training on certain aspects was just concerning to me. Obviously everyones different and I havent done the program yet, just from looking it over it I feel like I'd already have to add some stuff on top of what he reccomends.


----------



## CupCake (Dec 7, 2019)

ShipsTaxKilo said:


> Yes and as a result, I added some interval runs and longer slower runs as well. Tailor it to your needs, there is no one size fits all.


Maybe I should clarify, what specifically did you add to the program for your interval and longer runs? Did you just add a run on the days he doesn't have you run etc?


----------

